# Is my hen suffering PTSD?



## KdW3 (7 mo ago)

Hello, thank you for sharing your wisdom. I have a small backyard flock that was attacked a few nights ago. Could have been a cat or small nocturnal predator as no one was killed or even physically injured. But one of my older girls(about 5 or 6 years old) was either chased or dragged across the yard, my husband thought she was dead, and after we gathered the girls to sleep in the garage, we went to tend to the victim, but to our surprise she had popped up and was headed back to the coop. We assumed she was in shock.
Now we're on day 4 since the attack, and she seems to be doing progressively worse. Wont go to roost at night, spends the days hiding, not eating or drinking. I have her in the house now and seems like she just keeps nodding off??? What can I do for her?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You need to do a careful physical, hands on examination of her. You're looking for lumps that don't belong, bones moving that shouldn't, cuts/tears. It is possible she was pounced on and injured. 

Being older it can be harder for them to recover from any shock. Picking up some unflavored Pedialyte and offering it to her might help. 

If you don't find any unusual swelling, thinking internal injury, then a 325 mg aspirin dissolved in a gallon of water might help her perk up. But don't do that until you've check her thoroughly.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Welcome to the forum. Here at the sanctuary we have experienced several recent raccoon night attacks which have traumatized some of the birds. One of our Sumatran roosters has been leading his ladies into a tree at night instead of the coop. As Robin said, definitely check your hen carefully for injuries.


----------

